# South Carolina EMS



## Fish (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone on here work in a South Carolina EMS system? If so, who do you work for? Have had a hard time finding anyone from SC on here. Have questions.


----------



## Youngin (Oct 22, 2012)

Where are you in SC?


----------



## phideux (Oct 22, 2012)

I've worked County EMS, right now I'm working IFT, and running a volunteer ALS rig. Whereabouts in SC???


----------



## Medicnextdoor (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sc*

I am in Charleston South Carolina working for a 3rd service EMS. What do you want to know?


----------



## lucro91 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am a student in York county but I reside in Lancaster so that is where I want to work and is where I do my ride alongs


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2012)

I do not live there now, It is in the cards for the future however.

I am Curious about a few things, I see most counties have third service 911. I like that, how stable is this? Do you have Fire Departments trying to take over left and right or is it a pretty safe bet that it will stay third service?

I am interested in Charleston, Greenville, and Richland County areas. I know these are 3 seperate parts of the state, do any of you know anything about these particular Counties?

I see the norm for pay is high 30's to low 40's, is that good enough for cost of living there? 

Anything you can tell me would be great, I am going to visit the areas in spring, have not been there since I was a kid.


----------



## phideux (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually most of the counties in SC are FD/EMS, very few of them are 3rd service. Charleston, Greenville, and Florence are the 3 that I know of. Chas pays right around 40K for a medic, Florence pays low 30s, don't know what Greenville pays.
I know everyone says the cost of living in the South is low, but if I had a mortgage and car payment it would have been hard to live in a nice area on what Chas pays. Luckily my house is paid for, and I drive paid for POS vehicles.
Don't know about the others but Chas has alot of turnover so they hire alot, the entry test is hard, but if you get in there are some great people to work with.
Local IFT here will pay mid to high 40s, with less hours than county.


Medicnextdoor, do you work for Chas EMS??? I was at M-11 for a year, loved my job, but I left over the Majors overtime elimination plan to make everyone  "acting chiefs", and messing with our station assignments, which by the way didn't work.:rofl: I would have been stuck with a 2.5-3hr commute out to Kiawah and Edisto every shift. Aside from that mess it was a pretty good place to work.


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2012)

phideux said:


> Actually most of the counties in SC are FD/EMS, very few of them are 3rd service. Charleston, Greenville, and Florence are the 3 that I know of. Chas pays right around 40K for a medic, Florence pays low 30s, don't know what Greenville pays.
> I know everyone says the cost of living in the South is low, but if I had a mortgage and car payment it would have been hard to live in a nice area on what Chas pays. Luckily my house is paid for, and I drive paid for POS vehicles.
> Don't know about the others but Chas has alot of turnover so they hire alot, the entry test is hard, but if you get in there are some great people to work with.
> Local IFT here will pay mid to high 40s, with less hours than county.
> ...



When I was looking at SC Counties that run EMS. I found that Charleston, Beaufort, Berekely, Dorchester, Sumter, Lexington, Richland, Union, Pickens, Laurens, Greenville, Spartanburg, Aiken, Anderson, Kershaw, Calhoun, Lee, Oconee, Orangeburg, and others are all third service County run EMS services, it seemed there was more thrid service than EMS/FD.

That being said, is there stability and security at the Counties that run a 3rd service?

I guess anywhere in the US would be hard to survive off of low 40's. My wife works too and would make a bit more than me as a nurse. So with that being said, would you say a combined income of 100-110k in SC is good? or would we just barely be getting by?

Also, off topic, but does anyone know average salary for nursing out there?


----------



## phideux (Oct 24, 2012)

I think you could live good most anywhere on a 6 figure income. I don't know about the other services, just Charleston, that being said, like I stated earlier there is quite a bit of turnover there, but there is also a good number of people that have been there for years, so there is stability there. Like everything else in life, it is what you make of it. There are career people there, and people just there for a job.
As far as the nursing side goes, I know a few nurses, there seems to be a big pay difference based on where you work, but I see a yearly salaries from the 40s to the 60s being average.


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2012)

phideux said:


> I think you could live good most anywhere on a 6 figure income. I don't know about the other services, just Charleston, that being said, like I stated earlier there is quite a bit of turnover there, but there is also a good number of people that have been there for years, so there is stability there. Like everything else in life, it is what you make of it. There are career people there, and people just there for a job.
> As far as the nursing side goes, I know a few nurses, there seems to be a big pay difference based on where you work, but I see a yearly salaries from the 40s to the 60s being average.



I understand,

40s for a nurse seem to be the lowest I have heard of anywhere..... 60s is what they make here, so if that were the case it would be an easy transition.

Thanks for the info


----------



## phideux (Oct 24, 2012)

Fish said:


> I understand,
> 
> 40s for a nurse seem to be the lowest I have heard of anywhere..... 60s is what they make here, so if that were the case it would be an easy transition.
> 
> Thanks for the info


 

40s is the low end, it should be no problem for an ambitious nurse to find a job around here in the 60s+. Especially in the Coastal areas, don't know about inland.


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2012)

phideux said:


> 40s is the low end, it should be no problem for an ambitious nurse to find a job around here in the 60s+. Especially in the Coastal areas, don't know about inland.



You live in Charleston right? Can you maybe tell me a bit about the area? Weather, Neighborhoods, Schools, things to do, Nightlife...

I haven't been there since I was a kid, and will be going for spring break


----------



## phideux (Oct 24, 2012)

Fish said:


> You live in Charleston right? Can you maybe tell me a bit about the area? Weather, Neighborhoods, Schools, things to do, Nightlife...
> 
> I haven't been there since I was a kid, and will be going for spring break



Don't live in Chas. I'm up the road about 90 miles. Weather is typical coastal SC, hot and sticky for 8-9 months, nice for about 3 months. Neighborhoods are like everywhere else, from total ghetto to ultra nice, sometimes within a block of each other. Can't help you with schools, or nightlife. Charleston is a sportsmans paradise though. Deer season kicks off Aug 15th  and runs through Jan 1st. Killer fishing and shrimping. If you like the outdoors it's a hell of a place.


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2012)

phideux said:


> Don't live in Chas. I'm up the road about 90 miles. Weather is typical coastal SC, hot and sticky for 8-9 months, nice for about 3 months. Neighborhoods are like everywhere else, from total ghetto to ultra nice, sometimes within a block of each other. Can't help you with schools, or nightlife. Charleston is a sportsmans paradise though. Deer season kicks off Aug 15th  and runs through Jan 1st. Killer fishing and shrimping. If you like the outdoors it's a hell of a place.



Deer hunting there? Hmmm, I thought it would of been to crowded for that. I am an outdoorsman, I used to live in Maryland and we loved crabbing the pier and I know that SC is good for that too.


----------



## phideux (Oct 24, 2012)

Fish said:


> Deer hunting there? Hmmm, I thought it would of been to crowded for that. I am an outdoorsman, I used to live in Maryland and we loved crabbing the pier and I know that SC is good for that too.



Got a quarter million acres of National Forest within an hour. Plenty of deer and hogs.


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2012)

phideux said:


> Got a quarter million acres of National Forest within an hour. Plenty of deer and hogs.



Oh right on, people can hunt on that? We don't have a ton of that in Texas. People hunt mostly on private land in WIDE open spaces.

I noticed that the County services all have state retirement, retirement is important to me. Do any of these IFT services have State retirement or are they all 401k?


----------



## mpc83 (Oct 25, 2012)

I currently am in Kentucky but grew up in sc and did all of my Emt training/ work there ... That being said I don't know of any area (off the top of my head) that runs fd/ems in the middle / upstate  an there really isn't a threat of anyone taking over fire wise anywhere in that area ESP Richland/lexington... I lived in Sumter /Columbia and did my Emt training with a Richland co Lt and captain so I'm pretty familiar with their protocols and system and know a little bit about Lexington and Sumter co as I still have friends in all three counties( plus a few more like lee, kershaw (who is currently hiring), Anderson, Aiken) that are all working in ems Some way shape or form (ift or 3rd). So what are you looking for? I didn't catch what kind of job / training u currently have so I'll try to throw out some generals that may help .... Sumter, kershaw and I think lee co all run 24/48 schedule Sumter has a hospital there (toumey aka toumbstone) ( they run out of 3-4 stations i think) it's a nice area and also has shaw afb there which keeps the town growing an afloat (they are currently aligning with the 9th Af and 9th army to create a new joint operation) which has brought 5-10k more people/ families. I grew up there most of my life it's a decent size town with a few bars 1-2 clubs and lots of hunting to do youse fit right in ... A little small for my taste but decent school systems and decent cost of living without breaking your back . There is also a few private transport companies there as well. On that note .... 

I'm a bit partial to Columbia. State capital bigger city more thugs for a family/single person to do and a great Ems system county wise... Richland county last I heard ran 55-60k calls a year. They run their stuff on a tight ship mostly but I enjoyed my time there and liked the people a lot. They run on 4 ( set day people set night people) 12 hour shifts a, b,c,d 2 on 2 off 3 on 3 off . They have anywhere from 12-20 trucks on any shift and may run Emt/medic trucks or they prefer (and supposedly want to eventually go to) dbl medic trucks. They do ceu's and help keep I up to date on all training and do it in house mostly. They run more military style but they get their sh*t done ... It's a lot of running but sometimes u can catch a nap... They have quite a few stations that they rotate in a shift ( inner ring of Columbia outer in of columbia depending on where u start depends on call volume... Richland co is pretty darn big btw) as far as pay goes I know what a few ppl there make and it's def more than what an experiences medic in Kentucky makes!! Pm me if u want numbers don't want to air friends pay on a forum. They also have some of the best hospitals in sc ( musc in charleston is up there as well  ) they have Richland heart hospital, Lexington medical (great place for nurses btw I have several friends working there and Richland) and a few others Richland is your trauma hospital and also employees several Emt/medic as try have a stork ambulance plus a few of their own. After moving away from such a great area with good ema systems I definitely miss it over there!! 

Sc def isn't the fore runner in new and innovative techniques but they usually have solid protocols and decent med control. Certainly things they won't let you do for dumb political reason ( can't do surgical crichs in the field) but they are pretty stable ... Columbia as a city has good night life, great places to volunteer, and several reasonable but not ghetto ( west Columbia and further out near Harrison and the sandhills area) they have good malls and good places to eat and most people are friendly there. Good ole southern hospitality  I miss it but prob won't be back... Hope this has helped and ask more questions if need be I'll answer what I can ... And don't judge my typing/ spelling I did it all on my iPhone lol.


----------



## mpc83 (Oct 25, 2012)

I currently am in Kentucky but grew up in sc and did all of my Emt training/ work there ... That being said I don't know of any area (off the top of my head) that runs fd/ems in the middle / upstate  an there really isn't a threat of anyone taking over fire wise anywhere in that area ESP Richland/lexington... I lived in Sumter /Columbia and did my Emt training with a Richland co Lt and captain so I'm pretty familiar with their protocols and system and know a little bit about Lexington and Sumter co as I still have friends in all three counties( plus a few more like lee, kershaw (who is currently hiring), Anderson, Aiken) that are all working in ems Some way shape or form (ift or 3rd). So what are you looking for? I didn't catch what kind of job / training u currently have so I'll try to throw out some generals that may help .... Sumter, kershaw and I think lee co all run 24/48 schedule Sumter has a hospital there (toumey aka toumbstone) ( they run out of 3-4 stations i think) it's a nice area and also has shaw afb there which keeps the town growing an afloat (they are currently aligning with the 9th Af and 9th army to create a new joint operation) which has brought 5-10k more people/ families. I grew up there most of my life it's a decent size town with a few bars 1-2 clubs and lots of hunting to do youse fit right in ... A little small for my taste but decent school systems and decent cost of living without breaking your back . There is also a few private transport companies there as well. On that note .... 

I'm a bit partial to Columbia. State capital bigger city more thugs for a family/single person to do and a great Ems system county wise... Richland county last I heard ran 55-60k calls a year. They run their stuff on a tight ship mostly but I enjoyed my time there and liked the people a lot. They run on 4 ( set day people set night people) 12 hour shifts a, b,c,d 2 on 2 off 3 on 3 off . They have anywhere from 12-20 trucks on any shift and may run Emt/medic trucks or they prefer (and supposedly want to eventually go to) dbl medic trucks. They do ceu's and help keep I up to date on all training and do it in house mostly. They run more military style but they get their sh*t done ... It's a lot of running but sometimes u can catch a nap... They have quite a few stations that they rotate in a shift ( inner ring of Columbia outer in of columbia depending on where u start depends on call volume... Richland co is pretty darn big btw) as far as pay goes I know what a few ppl there make and it's def more than what an experiences medic in Kentucky makes!! Pm me if u want numbers don't want to air friends pay on a forum. They also have some of the best hospitals in sc ( musc in charleston is up there as well  ) they have Richland heart hospital, Lexington medical (great place for nurses btw I have several friends working there and Richland) and a few others Richland is your trauma hospital and also employees several Emt/medic as try have a stork ambulance plus a few of their own. After moving away from such a great area with good ema systems I definitely miss it over there!! 

Sc def isn't the fore runner in new and innovative techniques but they usually have solid protocols and decent med control. Certainly things they won't let you do for dumb political reason ( can't do surgical crichs in the field) but they are pretty stable ... Columbia as a city has good night life, great places to volunteer, and several reasonable but not ghetto ( west Columbia and further out near Harrison and the sandhills area) they have good malls and good places to eat and most people are friendly there. Good ole southern hospitality  I miss it but prob won't be back... Hope this has helped and ask more questions if need be I'll answer what I can ... And don't judge my typing/ spelling I did it all on my iPhone lol.


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2012)

mpc83 said:


> I currently am in Kentucky but grew up in sc and did all of my Emt training/ work there ... That being said I don't know of any area (off the top of my head) that runs fd/ems in the middle / upstate  an there really isn't a threat of anyone taking over fire wise anywhere in that area ESP Richland/lexington... I lived in Sumter /Columbia and did my Emt training with a Richland co Lt and captain so I'm pretty familiar with their protocols and system and know a little bit about Lexington and Sumter co as I still have friends in all three counties( plus a few more like lee, kershaw (who is currently hiring), Anderson, Aiken) that are all working in ems Some way shape or form (ift or 3rd). So what are you looking for? I didn't catch what kind of job / training u currently have so I'll try to throw out some generals that may help .... Sumter, kershaw and I think lee co all run 24/48 schedule Sumter has a hospital there (toumey aka toumbstone) ( they run out of 3-4 stations i think) it's a nice area and also has shaw afb there which keeps the town growing an afloat (they are currently aligning with the 9th Af and 9th army to create a new joint operation) which has brought 5-10k more people/ families. I grew up there most of my life it's a decent size town with a few bars 1-2 clubs and lots of hunting to do youse fit right in ... A little small for my taste but decent school systems and decent cost of living without breaking your back . There is also a few private transport companies there as well. On that note ....
> 
> I'm a bit partial to Columbia. State capital bigger city more thugs for a family/single person to do and a great Ems system county wise... Richland county last I heard ran 55-60k calls a year. They run their stuff on a tight ship mostly but I enjoyed my time there and liked the people a lot. They run on 4 ( set day people set night people) 12 hour shifts a, b,c,d 2 on 2 off 3 on 3 off . They have anywhere from 12-20 trucks on any shift and may run Emt/medic trucks or they prefer (and supposedly want to eventually go to) dbl medic trucks. They do ceu's and help keep I up to date on all training and do it in house mostly. They run more military style but they get their sh*t done ... It's a lot of running but sometimes u can catch a nap... They have quite a few stations that they rotate in a shift ( inner ring of Columbia outer in of columbia depending on where u start depends on call volume... Richland co is pretty darn big btw) as far as pay goes I know what a few ppl there make and it's def more than what an experiences medic in Kentucky makes!! Pm me if u want numbers don't want to air friends pay on a forum. They also have some of the best hospitals in sc ( musc in charleston is up there as well  ) they have Richland heart hospital, Lexington medical (great place for nurses btw I have several friends working there and Richland) and a few others Richland is your trauma hospital and also employees several Emt/medic as try have a stork ambulance plus a few of their own. After moving away from such a great area with good ema systems I definitely miss it over there!!
> 
> Sc def isn't the fore runner in new and innovative techniques but they usually have solid protocols and decent med control. Certainly things they won't let you do for dumb political reason ( can't do surgical crichs in the field) but they are pretty stable ... Columbia as a city has good night life, great places to volunteer, and several reasonable but not ghetto ( west Columbia and further out near Harrison and the sandhills area) they have good malls and good places to eat and most people are friendly there. Good ole southern hospitality  I miss it but prob won't be back... Hope this has helped and ask more questions if need be I'll answer what I can ... And don't judge my typing/ spelling I did it all on my iPhone lol.



That was pretty darn good for being on your Iphone, I guess I should of said in my original post that I am a Medic with 5yrs exp. Does Richland pay for Exp or Certs or degrees that you know of? I am glad to hear you say there is no talk of fire take over, why do you think it is so stable in these areas? And do you think the recent bif between Richland CO EMS and Columbia fire concerning letting Columbia FFs drive the Richland ambulances changes anything as far as take over possibilities?

I am going to PM you for those numbers,

Thanks for all of the info


----------



## 46Young (Nov 5, 2012)

Fish said:


> Anyone on here work in a South Carolina EMS system? If so, who do you work for? Have had a hard time finding anyone from SC on here. Have questions.



I worked there as a FT paramedic from 10/07 to 4/08. Things may be different now, but I can tell you what I know from that interval.

What would you like to know?


----------



## 46Young (Nov 5, 2012)

Fish said:


> You live in Charleston right? Can you maybe tell me a bit about the area? Weather, Neighborhoods, Schools, things to do, Nightlife...
> 
> I haven't been there since I was a kid, and will be going for spring break



Check out www.carolinanightlife.com


----------



## 46Young (Nov 5, 2012)

Fish said:


> When I was looking at SC Counties that run EMS. I found that Charleston, Beaufort, Berekely, Dorchester, Sumter, Lexington, Richland, Union, Pickens, Laurens, Greenville, Spartanburg, Aiken, Anderson, Kershaw, Calhoun, Lee, Oconee, Orangeburg, and others are all third service County run EMS services, it seemed there was more thrid service than EMS/FD.
> 
> That being said, is there stability and security at the Counties that run a 3rd service?
> 
> ...



From what I saw, stability was an issue - these organizations were very "clicky," and I witnessed a lot of back stabbing. Your partner will smile and joke with you, and then throw you right under the bus the second you're out of earshot. I used to irritate people by asking why they don't say these things to their face?

It's also a true right-to-work state. Here in VA it's also right-to-work, but we have the IAFF, so we do have decent protection through political connections and influence. In SC, you really are on your own. They say jump, you had better ask how high.

As far as pay, IDK about Columbia, but outside of Charleston, everyone pays crap except for Colleton County (combined fire/EMS). 

Personally, I wouldn't work long term for a place that starts in the $30's and tops at $60k or less. 28 years to get 50% of less than $60k is not much to retire on.

As far as nursing, in 2007 I recall new RN's getting around $25/hr at MUSC. That hospital also (on the down-low) recruited burned out CCEMS medics for $17.25/hr IIRC, three 12 hour shifts/week. If CCEMS burns you out, perhaps you could go FT at MUSC and drop to per diem at CC. Roper's also a good choice.


----------



## Medicnextdoor (Nov 7, 2012)

*Life is pretty good in Charleston*

Down South (actually East but if you look at the state, you'll understand), it's pretty good. they used to have alot of forced overtime but they just hired 16 floaters and force is almost non-existent. In service training is overtime pay, plus holiday pay, 12 and 24 hour shift. 

We have all of the toys (12 lead, CPAP, RSI, electric stretchers) and the medics and EMTS you work with are great. We had our annual EMS week picnic at a great place with swimming, horses, great for the family. All the families came out. 

MUSC is the trauma center. They have their ER residents riding with us now. Great educational opportunities. We have about 7 other hospitals. they have snacks and cokes for us in our room - something Ive never seen at other places. We get along great and they like us.

FD won't take over because they are all state fire districts and too separate from each other. EMS has been in existance since 1983 (that's what our patch says anyhow) and from what I can see isn't going anywhere.

I've heard from friends of layoffs and stuff. None here. They just hired eight more to fill various slots (a few were from promotions and one went to med school). Most that leave go to the Medical school here. We even have a doctor working here for the holidays (he worked as a Crew Chief). 

We had one of our crew get injured around 2 AM and I was impressed that the EMS director and his assistant both came down to the ER to make sure we were ok. 

I don't hunt so I can't help you there. I do play golf and there are plenty of places to do that. Our house cost $154K for a 3/2, 2000 square feet. We don't live in Charleston as housing is more expensive but there are towns very close to Charleston where lots of folks live. Lots of bargains there. 

Boeing aircraft is building their 787 in a new plant. Three different beaches. We get along with all the fire departments. All do a great job of firest response. Both our medical directors come to every in service. They teach quite a few and are good at it. we have their personal cell phone to call them if we have any questions. Very personable. 

I have about 8 years in EMS and don't plan on going anywhere. This place is really perfect in lots of ways. Especially if you want to use your paramedic skills and have the best tools and best crews. The folks that are here are great!

Hope that helps.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 7, 2012)

Medicnextdoor said:


> Down South (actually East but if you look at the state, you'll understand), it's pretty good. they used to have alot of forced overtime but they just hired 16 floaters and force is almost non-existent. In service training is overtime pay, plus holiday pay, 12 and 24 hour shift.
> 
> We have all of the toys (12 lead, CPAP, RSI, electric stretchers) and the medics and EMTS you work with are great. We had our annual EMS week picnic at a great place with swimming, horses, great for the family. All the families came out.
> 
> ...



Yes, I remember that the in-service was 6 hours a month (Charleston County), given on three seperate days, but there was the threat of forced OT on the one or two days you could go. Then what do you do? Glad to hear they stopped the forced OT problem. That was a major source of burnout. You see, since we were made available the second we arrived at the hospital, we often had to run a call well before finishing our report. Then, you have several unfinished reports to do and it's now 2300 hrs or later. Then get posted at 0200 for an hour or so, and then get screwed for another 12-24 hours after shift. They would call me at home an hour or two after shift and tell me to come back to work, so I got wise and told them that I had a few drinks in me. This wasn't the two 12 hour blocks we were mandated to be available for recall twice monthly for no stipend, mind you. The software was garbage too, and I've used several ePCR systems since then, so I have a decent reference.

Anyway, I had great experiences with North Charleston FD, Charleston City, St. John's, Mt. Pleasant, and especially James Island, Smiley and the gang. I got along with most everyone at CCEMS, as far as I know, except the two Crew Chiefs I worked with, who I thought things were going well with, but I discovered they were throwing me under the bus when I wasn't present.

If it weren't for the lousy reporting software that kept me up late, the holdovers, the two 12 hour mandatory recalls monthly for no additional on-call pay, frequent overnight postings, and if they had a kelly day with their 24/48, it would have been a much better place. The supervisors treated me really well, and we definitely had all the tools to do our jobs well. The pay could have been better, but they pay the best for EMS in SC from what I remember.


----------



## Wheel (May 19, 2013)

Ok, bumping this for an update. I'm looking into moving to SC (close to wife's parents) and need some help. I'm also looking at Texas, but I'm trying to nail down my options and find a good fit for myself. I'm specifically looking at Richland county, but if there is somewhere better I'd be open to it.

Questions:
1. How is the pay? I'm just looking for a concrete(ish) number.
2.Any management/operations issues (mandatory holdovers or unsupportive management)
3. Protocols look good, but how much leeway for decisions do you have?
4. Double medic or medic/basic?

Also looking at Greenville, Spartanburg, and charleston counties. Are they any better in these categories?


----------



## Wheel (May 29, 2013)

Submitted to Lexington county today. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## medictinysc (May 30, 2013)

*your bump*



Wheel said:


> Ok, bumping this for an update. I'm looking into moving to SC (close to wife's parents) and need some help. I'm also looking at Texas, but I'm trying to nail down my options and find a good fit for myself. I'm specifically looking at Richland county, but if there is somewhere better I'd be open to it.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. How is the pay? I'm just looking for a concrete(ish) number.
> ...



I work for Medshore Ambulance Service been here approximately 3 years.  I won't go anywhere else.  It is located in the Anderson, SC area.  We have 3 divisions, Anderson, Greenville, Columbia.  Anderson is the busiest with majority 911 and some IFT.  Greenville and Columbia both have mainly IFT.  I earn a good salary more than most local EMS.  I have good benefiets fixing to be better.  I work a 24/72 but we have 12 days/nights, 8 days and part-time.  We have IST for recertification 401K too many things to list


----------



## Wheel (May 30, 2013)

medictinysc said:


> I work for Medshore Ambulance Service been here approximately 3 years.  I won't go anywhere else.  It is located in the Anderson, SC area.  We have 3 divisions, Anderson, Greenville, Columbia.  Anderson is the busiest with majority 911 and some IFT.  Greenville and Columbia both have mainly IFT.  I earn a good salary more than most local EMS.  I have good benefiets fixing to be better.  I work a 24/72 but we have 12 days/nights, 8 days and part-time.  We have IST for recertification 401K too many things to list



Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 19, 2013)

Applied to Richland County today, as it looks like South Carolina may be my wife's best bet for a job. Will be filling a few others out tomorrow for the central SC area. Hopefully something sticks.


----------



## medictinysc (Jun 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Applied to Richland County today, as it looks like South Carolina may be my wife's best bet for a job. Will be filling a few others out tomorrow for the central SC area. Hopefully something sticks.



Good luck medshore has a Columbia division too


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Applied to Richland County today, as it looks like South Carolina may be my wife's best bet for a job. Will be filling a few others out tomorrow for the central SC area. Hopefully something sticks.



Let us know how it went

Who else did you apply for?


----------



## Wheel (Jun 21, 2013)

Fish said:


> Let us know how it went
> 
> Who else did you apply for?



So far: Richland, Lexington, and Laurens counties. I'll be adding Sumter, Orangeburg, maybe Aiken, and others if I can find some within a decent driving distance of columbia that are hiring.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2013)

Wheel said:


> So far: Richland, Lexington, and Laurens counties. I'll be adding Sumter, Orangeburg, maybe Aiken, and others if I can find some within a decent driving distance of columbia that are hiring.



No one has hired yet?


----------



## Rialaigh (Jun 23, 2013)

Fish said:


> No one has hired yet?



Piedmont EMS in Rock Hill pays very well. It would be about an hour drive from Columbia (depending on which side of columbia your on). There are some pro's and con's to working there (as with anywhere) but I have heard this place is generally more political then others. It is a private 9-1-1 service run by the hospital in Rock Hill. It covers all of York County


----------



## Wheel (Jun 24, 2013)

Fish said:


> No one has hired yet?



None so far, may just be bad timing.



Rialaigh said:


> Piedmont EMS in Rock Hill pays very well. It would be about an hour drive from Columbia (depending on which side of columbia your on). There are some pro's and con's to working there (as with anywhere) but I have heard this place is generally more political then others. It is a private 9-1-1 service run by the hospital in Rock Hill. It covers all of York County



Thanks for the heads up. I'll check it out.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jun 24, 2013)

Wheel said:


> None so far, may just be bad timing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll check it out.



Np, if your serious let me know before you put an application in. h34r:


----------



## Wheel (Jun 24, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> Np, if your serious let me know before you put an application in. h34r:



PM sent


----------



## Wheel (Jun 27, 2013)

Apps submitted to Lexington, Richland, Orangeburg, Laurens, and Calhoun counties as of yesterday. I doubt I'll hear for a couple of weeks though.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 3, 2013)

My phone has been blowing up today. Orangeburg and Laurens counties both left voicemails while I was busy, and Lexington county has me scheduled for an interview on July 26.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

Wheel said:


> My phone has been blowing up today. Orangeburg and Laurens counties both left voicemails while I was busy, and Lexington county has me scheduled for an interview on July 26.



Best of luck!


----------



## Wheel (Jul 6, 2013)

Fish said:


> Best of luck!



I appreciate it. I'm interviewing the afternoon of the 25th at Orangeburg and the morning of the 26th in lexington.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 26, 2013)

Interviews done, and I think I did well. Hopefully I'll hear soon.


----------



## bd2013 (Jul 26, 2013)

Saw you interviewed for Lexington County today.Hopefully you will hear something back soon. Did they say anything about calling you or sending something in the mail next week?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Any word yet?  

How do you feel the second one went?  Any idea when you will hear back?


----------



## Wheel (Jul 26, 2013)

bd2013 said:


> Saw you interviewed for Lexington County today.Hopefully you will hear something back soon. Did they say anything about calling you or sending something in the mail next week?



Not that I remember. I was impressed with them though, and it's in the area I want to be in, so fingers crossed.



FireWA1 said:


> Any word yet?
> 
> How do you feel the second one went?  Any idea when you will hear back?



I thought it went well. I was nervous, but I feel like I handled it ok. Hopefully I'll hear sometime this week.


----------



## medictinysc (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:


> I understand,
> 
> 40s for a nurse seem to be the lowest I have heard of anywhere..... 60s is what they make here, so if that were the case it would be an easy transition.
> 
> Thanks for the info



I work for Medshore Ambulance Serice in Anderson sc  we are one of if not the largest third service private in SC. We run in Anderson, Greenville, Richland, Lexington, and Florence counties. Pay decent better equipment than most LP 15 Lucas nice vents WE Run primarily 911 in Anderson but do a good amount of ALS

 EVERYWHERE


----------



## Wheel (Aug 8, 2013)

I make the move to SC in a week, and start work on the 19th in Lexington.


----------



## poomagnet82 (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anyone else get hired with Florence?


----------



## coatlegs (Aug 13, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I make the move to SC in a week, and start work on the 19th in Lexington.



Congrats on your move. I saw in your previous post that you were impressed by them. Can I ask you what it was that impressed you and ultimately helped you decide to take the job?

I got a letter from them today with testing dates in September and December and have been debating if it's something i want to follow through with or not. I am in Ohio and am not familiar with SC at all.

Also how difficult was their whole testing process? The letter says a lift test, interview, megacode scenario.

Thanks for any light you can shed on them.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 13, 2013)

coatlegs said:


> Congrats on your move. I saw in your previous post that you were impressed by them. Can I ask you what it was that impressed you and ultimately helped you decide to take the job?
> 
> I got a letter from them today with testing dates in September and December and have been debating if it's something i want to follow through with or not. I am in Ohio and am not familiar with SC at all.
> 
> ...



Well my wife and I are moving close to her parents who live in Columbia, so I applied places I could commute to from there. That's the main reason I had for taking the job. What impressed me is that they seem to take care of their people. They set you up with five full uniforms and jacket and things like that. They have decent equipment (Phillips monitors, power cots, mostly international trucks), and the pay is good.

They run 12 hour shifts (set days or nights, but everyone starts on nights) out of stations, so no SSM. Their protocols are posted online. Nothing too crazy, and no RSI. They do have a protocol for transporting to urgent care clinics if patients meet the criteria, which I'm interested in seeing.

The interview was a panel with three interviewers, then a lift test (you can change clothes beforehand), then a megacode, and then a written test which was pretty simple and not anything above the national registry.

I really like the area. I'm from another southern state so I won't be getting a huge culture shock. There seems to be a decent amount to do in the columbia area and you're close to Savannah, Charleston, Hilton Head, Atlanta, Charlotte, and Ashville. This will make for some good weekend trips for me and my wife. Plus, the cost of living is low. We're looking at rent somewhere around $500-$700 for a three bedroom house, where we are paying almost $900 for a two bedroom apartment where I live now.

I'm excited about the move. I'll be making more money and spending less on a place to live. It's an area I like and the protocols/equipment are good. I start on Monday though, and I'll have to wait and see how it goes. If you have more questions I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Well my wife and I are moving close to her parents who live in Columbia, so I applied places I could commute to from there. That's the main reason I had for taking the job. What impressed me is that they seem to take care of their people. They set you up with five full uniforms and jacket and things like that. They have decent equipment (Phillips monitors, power cots, mostly international trucks), and the pay is good.
> 
> They run 12 hour shifts (set days or nights, but everyone starts on nights) out of stations, so no SSM. Their protocols are posted online. Nothing too crazy, and no RSI. They do have a protocol for transporting to urgent care clinics if patients meet the criteria, which I'm interested in seeing.
> 
> ...



You said the money is good, what is the pay?


----------



## Wheel (Aug 17, 2013)

Fish said:


> You said the money is good, what is the pay?



Well it's better than what paramedics make in my previous state, and the cost of living is good. I was presently surprised. PM sent.


----------



## binkley10 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Overtime in Richland or Lexington co*

Is there a wide variety of opportunity for overtime in Richland county or Lexington County? I plan to move from Ohio with the wife within the next 6-12 months. Anything helps thanks


----------



## Wheel (Oct 19, 2013)

binkley10 said:


> Is there a wide variety of opportunity for overtime in Richland county or Lexington County? I plan to move from Ohio with the wife within the next 6-12 months. Anything helps thanks



Yes, at least where I work. I believe both are hiring as well, and you definitely will find others from Ohio here. That's kind of a running joke in SC.


----------



## binkley10 (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome, I called down, the lady I talked to said they are constantly hiring so hopefully within the next year I'll make it down


----------



## Wheel (Oct 21, 2013)

binkley10 said:


> Awesome, I called down, the lady I talked to said they are constantly hiring so hopefully within the next year I'll make it down



Good luck. When you get into the process let me know of you have questions. I really like it here so far, and I'd be glad to answer any questions you have.


----------



## islandmedic (Jan 13, 2014)

So there is a serious possibility I might be moving to South Carolina. The Columbia area to be exact. I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of what the BLS market is like. Coming from Southern California where there is an ambulance company on every corner, i'm sure things are quite different here. I come from a 911 organization now and would prefer to stay that way but I will work just about anywhere.

Are there any 911 providers in the area that have BLS or BLS/ALS units?

Pay?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the bump!


----------



## Wheel (Jan 13, 2014)

islandmedic said:


> So there is a serious possibility I might be moving to South Carolina. The Columbia area to be exact. I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of what the BLS market is like. Coming from Southern California where there is an ambulance company on every corner, i'm sure things are quite different here. I come from a 911 organization now and would prefer to stay that way but I will work just about anywhere.
> 
> Are there any 911 providers in the area that have BLS or BLS/ALS units?
> 
> ...



I know we occasionally run BLS units. The senior EMT will be crew chief on that unit. Normal staffing is B/P. Basics run basic calls. Medics run ALS calls. Pay starts at 36ish, working an every other weekend off shift (averages 42 hours a week.) shoot me a pm if you have any questions. I know we've been hiring a lot lately, but I'm not sure when we will hire again.


----------



## blachatch (Jan 13, 2014)

Wheel where do you work?


----------



## Wheel (Jan 13, 2014)

blachatch said:


> Wheel where do you work?



PM sent.


----------



## DEurich (Apr 4, 2014)

*Texas Or South Carolina*

I saw a previous post about this but I was curious as well. Its complicated, but I moving at the end of summer to either Charleston, SC or Houston, TX.
I'm 22 years old and a new Basic so I'm looking for somewhere where I can experience the most growth and the most learning experience. Do you guys have suggestions or past experiences with either place. Either place I go, I'm staying for a long time, so I just thought I would ask from your experiences.


----------

